# Whoa....Hawks



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

YouTube - Hawk attacks a Deer

I couldn't believe this When i saw it on You-Tube :gasp:


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

That looks awesome, simple as.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Xerse said:


> That looks awesome, simple as.


Falco.....Hawk Punch :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

tis an eagle 

also, looky: YouTube - golden-eagle-drags-goats-off-cliff

tragic way to go but pretty damn cool :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

daftlassieEmma said:


> tis an eagle
> 
> also, looky: YouTube - golden-eagle-drags-goats-off-cliff
> 
> tragic way to go but pretty damn cool :lol2:


I thought it was i bit Big to Be A Hawk But i just Put what was in the Tile Lol



Wasn't sure about the Responce that would get so i didn't put that one 

:lol2:


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Biggys said:


> YouTube - Hawk attacks a Deer
> 
> I couldn't believe this When i saw it on You-Tube :gasp:


It's a golden eagle but they look very simlar


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Biggys said:


> I thought it was i bit Big to Be A Hawk But i just Put what was in the Tile Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh!!!!

Looking back at this old thread, I used to type like an absolute retard. :lol:



waterdragon555 said:


> It's a golden eagle but they look very simlar


:no1:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Argh!!!!
> 
> Looking back at this old thread, I used to type like an absolute *retard.* :lol:
> 
> ...


:gasp::gasp::lol2:


----------

